# Insurance Question



## TimmoUK (Jul 13, 2015)

................


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

You will need to insure it before they let you drive off the court as far as I'm aware.

You may already know his but I would double check that you are covered to drive any car 3rd party as not every fully comp policy covers this.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You'll need to take out a new policy as you'll not be insured as you will own the car.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes, and you're not covered even if the current owner has it insured as the moment you buy the car.. It's yours. DOC benefit is for driving someone else's car.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have had people stand on my drive and call their company for cover in order to take a car away.

In desperation you could call the AA as I think they do a policy for this kind of thing.


----------



## TimmoUK (Jul 13, 2015)

<deleted>


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ring your existing insurance up, they can insure you on another car for a couple of days,


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

You would only be covered 3rd party on a car that has a valid insurance policy, so would not be covered if the owner does not have it insured 

If he did have it insured you could not drive it home after insuring. As the 3rd party clause only covers vehicles you do not own, so you could not drive it home under those pretenses after buying it 

I would just ring and insure it when you are there if you want it


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

Also remember there will be NO tax on it, unless YOU tax it


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

chr15rey said:


> Also remember there will be NO tax on it, unless YOU tax it


There will be until DVLA receive the v5 doc saying it's sold it will be taxed. Sold mine on 26th July and sent v5 slip immediately as if they didn't receive it until 1st August I would lose another months refund. Checked tax situation online daily and it showed as taxed until 31st.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

If you're not driving your current car you can ring your insurance up as you buy new one and transfer there and then. If you need both insuring you'll need to take out temp insurance for extra car which will cost a bit but might be your only option.


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

Darlofan said:


> There will be until DVLA receive the v5 doc saying it's sold it will be taxed. Sold mine on 26th July and sent v5 slip immediately as if they didn't receive it until 1st August I would lose another months refund. Checked tax situation online daily and it showed as taxed until 31st.


Sorry not the case the law has changed, new owner new tax and any tax that was on it is void to the new owner Sending back the V5 tiggers a refund of any outstanding months bar the month it was sold and that is the con were DVLA make a killing

In short buy a car go online and tax it or a post office if their is one nearby, furthermore if you brought a car that is in a different taxation class to the one you need disabled an example then can only be done at a post office and following years online


----------

